# FAST 92 & Weiand Street Warrior



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Does anyone have any info about the new FAST 92 and the Weiand Street Warrior intake manifolds. The Weiand claims a 15 HP gain over a ported LS, FAST & Typhoon intake at around 6200 RPM's. I have not heard about HP & TQ claims with the FAST 92. It will be good to have even more choices to pick from. The cost of the Weiand is listed to be around $600.00. As far as the FAST 92 and I have not heard about a price.

THANKS


----------

